# Detroit makes WNBA FINALS



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From worst to first and first to make the WNBA Finals. This team is good, very good. I hope Deanna Nolan is OK from that fall.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah I saw the score on WNBA.com. Remarkable the turn-around, isn't it? I wish I could have seen some of the Shock games. I want to see Swin Cash's and Deanna Nolan's games for myself!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i told myself i wouldn't watch anymore of the wnba play-off games, but i just couln't help it. i hope detroit take home the title and monarchs the western conference title. 


BEAT L.A.!!


la and monarchs games are too physical. i want yo yo punch delisha sooooooooooo bad.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

wow, violence, lol...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

EDIT: I meant i want yo to punch delisha sooooobad. Looks like you got my drift though.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

LOOKS LIKE DETROIT HAVE THERE WORK CUT OUT FOR THEM NOW THAT L.A. ARE GOING TO THE FINALS


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Detroit has the best chance of beating LA, even more so than the comets!  

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Me too! I think this Finals will be one of the best ever! Great stories... lots of offense!


----------

